# Bakery Supply in Bronx/Westchester?



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

Months ago I saw a post here on ChefTalk mentioning a local supplier that "everyone" in NYC uses for pie and cake boxes and general bakery/restaurant supplies. I think it was in the Bronx? All of a sudden I am driving into NYC tomorrow (Friday June 22) and I can't find that post anywhere. I live 70 miles north and I'll be spending the weekend.

If anyone can reply by 7 am on Friday, please tell me a good supplier to visit. I an looking for cake and pie boxes, and aluminum pie and loaf pans (with and without plastic covers). I currently order some online, some from my local distributors (Perkins, King Zak, etc.), but as long as I'm taking a road trip I'd like to stop in and check prices.

Thanks!

--Pat


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Borax is in the Bronx they are a box/paper supply

Dairyland is in the Bronx, they sell food and some paper

also:

Imperial box and paper

shifflen berman

In Queens

Pfeil & Holing 

If I can think of any more, i will post.:bounce:


----------



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks! Great refs. I'll stop into a couple.


----------

